# Abnormally rambunctious. Is she okay???



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

All right... Jade has been insane lately. If I said she was a bit over for times as hyper as usual, that be litteral. This starter two days ago, more so today. She has been moving so much when i hold her, and won't sleep in my hands now no matter what. Even when my mom wrapped her in the front of her shirt which usually calmes her down, she was being AMAZINGLY rambunctious and fiesty. She popped out super quich and scaled my mom to her shoulder in two seconds! She was just a bit above her lap at the start, AND MY MOM WAS SITTING STRAIGHT! She tried biting my wrist (she rarely bites) and then my hand. I put her in her ball and she rolled for a bit under 40 min. SHE NORMALLY ROLLS ONLY a bit over 10 and stops running!!! I'm not sharing this cuz she's being funny. I'm worried. I don't know what this is. she was normal a few days ago. Facts to help u guys help me:
She is about 5 months old, and i got her when she was 7 weeks old. She came from a breeder. She has aspen (kiln dried and filtered for dust and no airomatic oils) bedding with a paper bedding layer on top. Her water bottle still has some water. Her food is Raoyal canine kitten and meow mix little nibbles mix. I noticed she liked royal canin better, so two days ago I only gave her that. She uses her wheel sometimes. She has blankets and etc., but the temp dropped to 69 recently. I have her out often. Her nails are a bit long now and she's due for a bath.

Any of that mean anything??? Btw, she HASN'T seemed more touchy than usual, or displeased/in pain/scared. What could be wrong though? are hedgies of this age supposed to have an amazing burst of energy? this is no subtle difference. As for the food change, she did have only that food a couple moths ago, and was fine...

Oh ya. she had blood in her pee a while ago. She was taken to a vet and thats taken care of. i thought i should include this...


also... she hates to be upside down. Almost all of these facts don't matter probably, but just to be safe..


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Anything change in your home? New sounds? New smells? Any holiday candles that could be causing a scent that drives her batty?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I would agree with the candles or any holiday scented stuff, that could definitely drive her crazy.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Nope. I was careful to mention any change/info i could...


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

the vet gave us a medication because she may be having this thing... i dunno what he called it. anyways, after she took it, she seems to be better...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Is this the same vet that "treated" the blood in her urine?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You need to take a notebook and write down what the vet says and what he calls things .


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> You need to take a notebook and write down what the vet says and what he calls things .


My mom remembers it... so I don't think i need to.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> Is this the same vet that "treated" the blood in her urine?


Look, he's a good vet. Maybe it was my fault, but you guys didn't exactly get the situation exactly right with what he was doing. Just forget that. OK?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Well ask mom what it was and what they gave the hedgehog for treatment. These forums are most useful for learning from others' experiences. The only way for us to learn from your experience is to know what was wrong and what was given .


----------

